# Red flag, red flag!!!



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Do not open your pms!!! We have been spammed. Just delete them.................all of them.

The legit ones will re-contact you!


----------



## JellyB (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Andros,

Just deleted mine...


----------



## Butterfly2004 (May 23, 2011)

thank you Andros - I rec'd 2 weird private messages - probably best I can't translate.


----------

